# Salt-Free Vegetable Broth



## sfisher2531 (Feb 2, 2012)

I want to make a really yummy vegetable broth, but without the salt! If you have a great recipe please share, or point me in the right direction. I'm hoping to make one so good that I can drink it by itself. Thank you!


----------



## zoevictoria (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you tried using celery seeds instead of salt? they add subtle salty flavour without actually using salt. 
I basically get all my favourite veg , carrots celery fennel etc and cover them with water and slowly simmer. Add a bay leaf if you want gives a nice rounded flavour and season with pepper and the celery seeds. Caution with the seeds though add too many can be slightly bitter. 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2012)

sfisher2531 said:


> I want to make a really yummy vegetable broth, but without the salt! If you have a great recipe please share, or point me in the right direction. I'm hoping to make one so good that I can drink it by itself. Thank you!



Generally speaking, you don't salt a stock or broth until it's ready for its end use.  The broth's flavor will come from the combination of veggies you use.   Ensure you have the basics such as onion, celery and carrots.  Mushrooms will add a lot of flavor.  Also peppercorns and bay leaves.  Simmer for an hour or so to extract flavors.  You can reduce the broth to concentrate the flavors.  While the broth can taste good at this point, salt will greatly enhance its flavor.

You can drink it straight or use it in a soup, stew or sauce.  I freeze stocks in Ziplock bags.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2012)

If you are in a hurry, you can julienne the vegis; sweat them in a little oil; and then add water. They will give up their flavour quicker that way.


----------

